
Show HN: Til-cli – a command line tool to simplify managing a repo of TILs - forwardslash
https://github.com/markbahnman/til-cli
======
samstave
Apologies: define TILs?

My brain is only saying "today I learned" from Reddit.

~~~
forwardslash
You're right, TIL is "today I learned". I was inspired by a previous HN post
where someone made a repo of short memos about things they had learned
[https://github.com/jbranchaud/til](https://github.com/jbranchaud/til)

